# i need some help



## redfish12 (Jan 24, 2009)

i have a few questions:

1.what is the best thread size to use?(a,b,c,ect.)

2.do u have to have a rod dryer for the flex coat?

3.does anyone have any experience with the marble finish if so how do u do it?

thanks,

tyler


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

1. I use Size A for almost everything. Once in a while, I'll use Size D.



2. No; you don't have to use a dryer on Flexcote. You do have to turn while curing. I use an alcohol burner to warm the bubbles out after setting.



3. Marbling is just putting a coat of epoxy or paint down then dripping different color paints(pigments) on it while turning.



Hope this helps. C2


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Well...Did it help? C2


----------

